# 2008 AAFCO Dog/Puppy Food Requirements



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

I found this link which I thought would come in handy for anyone that wants to calculate their dogs needs and what their current diet provides:

Dog Food Standards by the AAFCO - Updated for 2008


----------

